# Transformatori >  Pieredze ar augstfrekv str pārveidotāju.

## raimonds

Interesē, kam ir pieredze augstrfrekvences strāvas pārveidotāju remontā un izgatavošanā. Lauktranzistori, IGBT, ne sinuss- taisnstuura impulsi, līdzstraava un maiņstrāva.

----------


## marizo

radās vajadzība uzbūvēt vienkāršu un lielas jaudas +12V uz +-30V sprieguma pārveidotāju. ideja varētu būt apmēram šāda: inverter. iespējams, ka tur var pamainīt kādus komponentus (R vai C), lai palielinātu frekvenci, kas, manuprāt, palielinātu lietderības koeficientu... Kāda ir optimālā frekvence?
arī šī shēma nebūtu slikta, vienīgi nevaru atrast kur nopirkt mikroshēmu  TPS2811P. 
varbūt ir kāda cita shēma, pēc kuras varētu uzbūvēt +12 uz +-30V pārveidotāju?

----------


## MatajumotorS

Iesaku shaadu sheemu: 
Switchmode Power Supply For Car Audio
Esmu ljoti daudz eksperementeejis, lielaakais uzbuuveetais ir 600W izejaa, vissas sheeminjas baazeejas uz shitaas, ir sprieguma stabilizaacija var reguleet izejas spriegumu utt. 
Lielaakaas aizkershanaas ir ar transformaatora apreekjinu un labas serdes iegaadi (pietiekama izmeera arii) Jo lielaaks serdes mju jo lielaaks lietderiibas koefic. A par frekvenci - var eksperimenteet, atkariigs atka no izmantoraa trafinja.

Iespaidiigs primaaraa tinuma skeersgriezums vai ne?   ::  un tikai 5 vijumi ..

----------


## Linis

Stabili!  B)  attēlā redzamais ir pieminētais 600W vai tomēr mazāks? Kam viņu izmanto? pastiprinātājam?

----------


## MatajumotorS

ja, shis bija tas 600w. ar to tika veidots 300v liidzspriegums un taalaak 220V mainstraava (taisnstuuris) Tika uzbuuveets intereses peec   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   (tjipa vai varu taadu uzbuuveet...)

----------


## marizo

ar šo tranzistoru var būvēt? http://www.elhv.de/IRF3205.pdf
vai tie tranzistori Q1-Q4 starp IC un jaudas tranzistoriem būvējot ar IRF3205 ir vajadzīgi, vai var iztikt bez tiem kā otrajā shēmā?

----------


## AntonsK

njaa, lasiit datasheetus laiakm cilveekus nepiespiediis nekas....

----------


## marizo

> njaa, lasiit datasheetus laiakm cilveekus nepiespiediis nekas....


 es gan izlasīju.

----------


## AntonsK

nu tad aju teu vaidzeetu saprast, vai tu vari to laukji tur lietot, vai nee!
kur tad ir jautaajums?

----------


## MatajumotorS

manaa paarveidotaajaa kaareiz arii staaveeja pa 4 IRF3205 uz plecu. 110A max straava   ::  tomeer.
tos bd139 un bd140 saakot ar 3 uz plecu labaak likt

----------


## AntonsK

njaa.
1. cik man zinaams, tie BD ir bipolaari tranji, taatad jamos paraleeli sleegt anu ieteicams.
2. mosfeti, kurus tie draivo, ir sprieguma, ne straavas atkaartotaaji (kaajau mosfeti) un lai tos atveertu, man jau leiaks, ka nevaig taadu straavu, lai tur buutu jaasaspriengst ar tiem tranjiem...

3. anyway, paareejo sheemu nekomenteeshu, tilts impulsnieka izejaa -tikai sovietu cilveekam kautkas taads var ienaakt praataa ;-P

----------


## AntonsK

PS: Q5 iesleegts "terjominvoxa" iesleegumaa  :: 

incants apskats buus, kaa taa mahina leekaas on/off, ja taa kaaja paliks gaisaa...

----------


## marizo

> manaa paarveidotaajaa kaareiz arii staaveeja pa 4 IRF3205 uz plecu. 110A max straava   tomeer.
> tos bd139 un bd140 saakot ar 3 uz plecu labaak likt


 paldies, vismaz ir kādi sesinājumi, uz ko balstīties. Kas tagad ir "4 IRF3205 uz plecu" vietā?



> njaa.
> 1. cik man zinaams, tie BD ir bipolaari tranji, taatad jamos paraleeli sleegt anu ieteicams.
> 2. mosfeti, kurus tie draivo, ir sprieguma, ne straavas atkaartotaaji (kaajau mosfeti) un lai tos atveertu, man jau leiaks, ka nevaig taadu straavu, lai tur buutu jaasaspriengst ar tiem tranjiem...
> 
> 3. anyway, paareejo sheemu nekomenteeshu, tilts impulsnieka izejaa -tikai sovietu cilveekam kautkas taads var ienaakt praataa ;-P


 MOSFETa īpašību (parazītisko kapacitāšu) dēļ strāva ir vajadzīga tajā brīdī, kad tas tiek ieslēgts vai izslēgts. Jautājums bija par to, vai ar 500mA, ko teorētiski var dot mikroshēma, pietiks.

----------


## AntonsK

njaa.
laikam veelreiz pateikt LASI DATASHEETUS buutu leiki....

----------


## marizo

MatajumotorS, no Tevis nevar lūgt PCB zīmējumu un detaļu izvietojumu uz tās plates priekš SMPS, kuru Tu esi šeit ielicis, uz mikroshēmas SG3525? Redzēju arī pie pastiprinātājiem vēl vienu impulsu barokļa bildi, tur arī droši vien tā pati mikroshēma. Es jau iesāku taisīt, bet PCB celiņi sanāca krustu šķērsu.  ::  PCB vēl nemāku uzprojektēt. Bet gribas uztaisīt visu tā forši, nevis uz galda izkrāmēt.  ::

----------


## marizo

Nu es te tā palēnām mēģinu saštukot, kā uzbūvēt vienu SMPS. 
Pagaidām esmu ticis šitik http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/marizo/s...1152643682.gif tālu. Kādi būtu jūsu komentāri par šo?
Domāju, ka vajag izejā likt arī šuntējošos nepolāros kondensatorus, pie transformatora ieejas ielikt "snaberu" jebšu kā to sauc (RC ķēdi, varētu būt 100nF un 56R/2W?)
Domāju, vai kontroles ķēdi taisīt uz SG3525 vai TL494. Un likt uz šīs pašas  plates vai uz atsevišķas.
Vispār šis pasākums varētu tikt izmantots 2gab. TDA7294 tiltu barošanai.
Tranzistori IRF3205, diodes TO-220 korpusā ar kopēju katoru vidū.

----------


## marizo

un te arī daļēji nozīmēta no atraduma googlee kontroles plate uz SG3525.
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/marizo/smps/1152801573.gif
Lūdzu, komentārus.

----------


## MatajumotorS

Es te arii sho to esmu uzmeisterojis, shaada taada pieredze ir radusies   ::  







pirmais tests ar slodzi 250W


te jau uz ilgaaku laiku


ievietots korpusaa


viss kopaa



40A droshinaataajus prot izsist =] tb 400W tur mieriigi iipashi nesilstot (ventilators pie 300w jaudas pat neiesleedzas)

----------


## MatajumotorS

> MatajumotorS, no Tevis nevar lūgt PCB zīmējumu un detaļu izvietojumu uz tās plates priekš SMPS, kuru Tu esi šeit ielicis, uz mikroshēmas SG3525? Redzēju arī pie pastiprinātājiem vēl vienu impulsu barokļa bildi, tur arī droši vien tā pati mikroshēma. Es jau iesāku taisīt, bet PCB celiņi sanāca krustu šķērsu.  PCB vēl nemāku uzprojektēt. Bet gribas uztaisīt visu tā forši, nevis uz galda izkrāmēt.


 Man taa kontroles platiite (mazaakais variants) ir uz maketplates bet skice uz ruutinju papiira   ::   ja sanjemshos tad ieskaneeshu un nosuutiishu =] 

A par tiem IRF3205 - Latgaliite orienteejoshaa cena 1Ls/gab

----------


## marizo

Nu... man pagaidām šis projekts tikai teorētisks  :: 
Man tā kontroles platīte ar SG3525 un 4 tranzistoriem (bd139 un bd140) tās izejā sanāk 45*50mm. Vēl bišķīt varbūt varētu saspiest, ja padomātu... Mēģināšu drīzumā uztaisīt to plati un iepirkt detaļas, tad jau redzēs, kā būs ar to izmēru, bet Tavējā tomēr izskatās mazāka..   ::  
IRF3205 zinu, kur var dabūt par 75-80sant.- Argusā vai veikalā pie Krišbarona un Brīvības ielu krustojuma.

----------


## kurlander

Es vienu barokli  uz 4kW saaku buuveet.
Feriits sirsniigs (102mm areejais diametrs)
MOSFETUS labaak kustinaat ar draiveri ir4426.(cakars mazaaks)

Nevaru izstukot kaa labaak: transformaatoram primaaro tinumu veidot vienu un Visus MOSFETUS sleegt paraleeli?
Vai vairaakus tinumus  paraleeli un katru sleegt pie sava MOSFETA?

Un cik iisti pateeree viens MOSFETS prieks atveersanas/aizveersanas:
0,25A vai 0,025A?
wwwwwwww

----------


## marizo

Ar dažām nelielām izmaiņām, beidzot uzbūvēju šo 
Viss bija OK, darbojās arī "remote".
Pislēdzu 2 IRF3205. Strāva, ko patērēja SG3525 un 2 MOSFETi bija zem 0.3A (bez transformatora).
Transformatoram ferītu nevarēju atrast lielāku par 40mm ārējo diametru, tādēļ izmantoju to pašu, uztinu 5+5 primāro tinumu.




> Feriits sirsniigs (102mm areejais diametrs)
> MOSFETUS labaak kustinaat ar draiveri ir4426.(cakars mazaaks)


 Kur tādus ferītus var nopirkt?
Kādā ziņā mazāks čakars? Man ar tranzistoriem BD139/BD140 nebūs līdzvērtīgs efekts?

----------


## kurlander

Ieprieks kaa draiveri izmantoju arii tranjus. vai nu neatveeraas liidz galam vai arii neaizveeraas liidz galm. Drosi vien ja kaartiigi piesstraadaa nav ne vainas. 

Feriitus pasuutiiju no Ukrainas. Cosmoferrites(Indija) paarstaavjiem. 

Mazos daudzumos var dabuut tik Maskavaa vai Kijevaa.

Ja njem paaris simtu  gab. tad var dabuut arii Riigaa.

----------


## kurlander

Vai Latvijaa kaads nodarbojas ar LICENWIRE viisanu?

----------


## kurlander

Litz wire viisanu?

----------


## marizo

> Nevaru izstukot kaa labaak: transformaatoram primaaro tinumu veidot vienu un Visus MOSFETUS sleegt paraleeli?
> Vai vairaakus tinumus  paraleeli un katru sleegt pie sava MOSFETA?


 Nezinu gan, kā ir labāk, bet otrajā variantā var neslēgt klāt visus mosfetus.. Praktisku nozīmi gan nevaru tam izdomāt. Ja nu vienīgi pārbaudei kaut kādai (MOSFETu  ::  ) vai samazinātai jaudai..

Par tiem ferītiem.. Pāris simtus man nevajag.. Skatījos Tevalo lapā šādi tādi ir, bet būs jāaiziet uz veikalu apskatīties.. Bet tikmēr domāju iztikt ar 2gab 40mm, salikšu vienu uz otra.

----------


## kurlander

Vairaaku Paraleelu primaaro tinumu izmantosana vienaadi noslogo visus MOSFETUS. 

Paraleeli saleegu MOSFETU gadiijumaa, kaads var slinkot un palielinaatos slodze uz paareejiem.
Tik domaaju vai nesaaksies citi suudi.


(Bet tikmēr domāju iztikt ar 2gab 40mm, salikšu vienu uz otra)
Sinii gadiijumaa gabariitjauda tev buus. Bet kaa ar cauruma aizpildi. vietas pietiks?

----------


## marizo

Nekur agrāk nevienās shēmā nebiju redzējis šādu slēgumu ar vairākiem atsevišķiem primārajiem tinumiem. Būsi jaunatklājējs!  :: 
Kaut kur lasīju, ka, slēdzot paralēli transformatora sekundāros tinumus, jāuzmanās, jo neliela spriegumu atšķirība tinumos, rada salīdzinoši lielu strāvu, kas tiek nelietderīgi patērēta, varbūt te kaut kas līdzīgs var notikt?

Nezinu, vai vietas man pietiks ar tām abām serdēm, noskaidrošu.  :: 

Bet kas par lietu varētu būt, ka jau tukšgaitā pārveidotājs (2xIRF3205; 5+5 prim) patērēja vairāk kā 2A strāvu? Serde diezgan sasila, taču tranzistori (abi pie viena radiatora no PC barokļa) pat silti nepalika.
Slodzi nevarēju nekādu lielu pielikt, jo sekundārajā bija tievi vijumi.

Vakar iepirku tranzistorus, tuvākajās brīvdienās domāju vēlreiz pamēģināt ar 3+3 traņiem un resnāku primāro, tad jau redzēs, kas notiks.

----------


## kurlander

vairaaku paraleelu primaro tinumu sisteemu redzeeju vienam krutam pastuuzim. Tad arii par to aizdomaajos.

serdes silsana:
Kaada ferita marka?
Kaada darbiibas frekvence?
ieejas filtrs ir?

Mans tas trafs uz 102mm vispaar zudumus netaisa

----------


## kurlander

sodien kaartiigi izmeeriju 102mm  trafa zudumus.
tie ir 0,01A. pie 12V

----------


## kurlander

Sanaca uztaisiit diezgan labu 3kW 2taktu impulsu trafu.
pie 13V 0,01A zudumi.
primaaro tinumu sadaliiju 8 daljaas(uz katru plecu pa 4).
trafam uzliku 200W slodzi un izmeeriju straavas stiprumu atseviskji katraa primaarajaa tinumaa. Vajadzeeja buut 3,85A.
Uz katru tinumu.
Bet novirzes bija +/-0,2A nepatiikt taads cipars. (drosi vien kaads tinums iisaaks kaads garaaks). vareetu jau taisiit vienu lielu primaaro tinumu.

Tad nu jautajums: kaa izkontroleet paraleeli sasleegtos MOSFETUS. lai kaads neslinkotu un kaads atklal nestraadaatu par daudz?(par salaagosnaas pretestiibaam neko negribu dzirdeet)


Papeetiju MAX8523/24/23.
taa ir 4faazu sisteema.
Sanaak ka katrs mosfets nostraadaa 1faazi un 3faazes atpuusas. Ko labu, vai sliktu teiksiet par so sisteemu?

----------


## marizo

> vairaaku paraleelu primaro tinumu sisteemu redzeeju vienam krutam pastuuzim. Tad arii par to aizdomaajos.
> 
> serdes silsana:
> Kaada ferita marka?
> Kaada darbiibas frekvence?
> ieejas filtrs ir?
> 
> Mans tas trafs uz 102mm vispaar zudumus netaisa


 Paldies! Pirmā lielā kļūda ražosanā- ferīts galīgi ne pa tēmu. Paņēmu vienu transf no PC barokļa un tukšgaitā strāva minimāla!

----------


## kurlander

cik lielu stravas bliivumu A/mm^ tinumos pieljausi?
Es vienaa sheemaa redzeeju 15A/1mm^

----------


## marizo

nezinu, kur ferītu dabūt.. varbūt nopirkt kaut ko no http://www.tevalo.lv (Search ETD49)

----------


## kurlander

Ar to nu Latvijaa ir probleemas. Seviskj ar lielajiem izmeeriem.
Es vienu briidi saaku domaat par vairaaku trafu sleegsanu paraleeli.

Ja nu tomeer nee, tad iesaku 3F3 markas torodiaalo. Tam frekvenci ap 700kHz var likt virsuu. Liidz ar to gabariitus nevajadzees tik lielus.

Jaasagaida liidz kaadam veel savajadzeesies feriitus, tad pa taisno jaabrauc uz Poliju

----------


## marizo

kur vispār var kādu derīgu ferītu nopirkt? Šodien Ormix.lv vienu nopirku, droši vien jau tas arī nederēs. Tuvākajā laikā netikšu notestēt, tādēļ droši to nevaru apgalvot.

----------


## kurlander

tevalo ir 3F3. tie ir labi.
ormiksaa suudi. Ja pirki melnos tiem magneetiskaa caurlaidiiba maza tikai 300. prieks trafiem neder.
ja pirki dzeltenos- taas ir dzelzs skaidinju serdes. arii nav piemeerotas trafiem.

Latgaliitee ir 2000-sie feriitu gredzeni. Krievu laiku. man vinji ZB asas malas un arii epoksiida paarklaajums nav. Bet galeejaa situaacijaa izmantot var.
aareejais diametrs 45mm. kaadus 200W jaudu izlikt var

----------


## marizo

ormixā nopirku dzelteno, tas toč i nederīgs. prasīju taj pārdevējai, vai nav zināms kkas sīkāk par tiem melnajiem, bet viņa neko nevarēja ne pateikt, ne parādīt. Nopirku arī vienu melno. Sk, bet tas arī neder. 
Tie dzeltenie der kā droseles?
tevalo ir arī 3F3 toroidālas serdes? vai tikai ETD? Varbūt arī no tā ETD kaut kas normāls sanāk? Kaut kur ru netā bija shēmas un apraksti par svarkām ar ETD trafiem, tur jaudas nu tā tīri ok.. strāva uz 100A  :: 
jebšu tas, vai izvēlos toroidu vai ETD tikai gaumes jautājums? Tā kā pats domāju taisīt plati, varu jau paredzēt vietu arī tieši priekš tā ETD. Kādi +/-?

----------


## kurlander

http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=58-760-73
TUR 3F3 torodiaalie

http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=58-732-03
siet dzelzs skaidinju serdes.
dzeltenaas ir no materiaala -26
Tiesi paredzeetas droseleem.

Cik man gudri cilveeki ir staastijusi: Prieks audio tikai un vieniigi torodiaalie.
Pats meeginaajis neesu citas formas feriitus.

----------


## kurlander

Visas seit apskatiitaas sheemas ir bez stabilizaatora. Tobis PWM tiek izmantoti kaa Taimeri.
Kaaadam nav sheema baroklim ar stabilizaatoru?

----------


## marizo

varbūt ka noder, te kkas ar stabilizāciju šķiet.. (saglabāts no dažādām adresēm):
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/marizo/s...1157062465.jpg
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/marizo/s...1157062774.png
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/marizo/s...1157063123.png
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/marizo/s...1157063203.jpg
un šeit jau sākumā minētais links, kur pirmajā shēmā šķiet arī ir sprieguma stabilizācija un regulēšana:
http://sound.westhost.com/project89.htm

----------


## kurlander

Paldies par siim. Baigi iepatikaas sheema ar optoizolaatoru.
Man tik aizdomas ka saadi regulaatori, pie lielaam jaudaam(300A 12V), baigi rausta PWM?
stabilizaacijas sheemas caur droseleem nav?

----------


## kurlander

Uz oscilograafa apskatiijos kaadus uzlabojamus taisa draiveris.
Atskiriiba ir pamanaama pat ar neapbrunjotu aci.
Manaa gadiijumaa mikrene SG3524 un 2 draiveri MAX4420(katrs velk 6Ampeeras). 
 Draiveris uzlabo SG3524 radiito impulsa formu. Uztaisa ideaali kantainu

----------


## marizo

Pēdējā laikā nav sanācis tikt pie oscila. Tā būtu apskatījies, kas nāk ārā no tās SG3525.  :: 
Skola sākās, tagad maybe varēšu tikt pie oscila  :: 
Man kā draiveris tagad ir 2 tranzistori, paskatīšos, kas notiek pirms un pēc tiem.   ::  
Es testam biju noskatījis draiveri IR4426. Tavu MAX4420 ne tevalo, ne argusā, ne salvatā nemaz nevar dabūt!   ::  
Nu diemžēl savādākas shēmas man nav..
Starp citu, kur tad var lietot tos melnos ferītus no ormixa? No tiem ferītiem priekš 220V/50Hz nekas nav piemērots?

----------


## kurlander

Iesaku izmantot draiveri. Nemaz oscii uz tranjiem neskaties.
Bloka lietderiibas koificents palielinaasies. Mazaak Mosfeti sils.
IR4426 apveersh impulsu. IR4427 neapveersh impulsu.
Iztuko kuru vajaga tev. Var jau arii IR442X abus kanaalus sleegt kopaa paraleeli un likt 1 uz plecu.

MAX4420 pa taisno no MAXIMa pasuutiiju. Kaa paraugus.

Par tiem feriitiem gan nemaaceesu teikt.
Itkaa var vairaakus liimeet kopaa (vismaz 6gab) un buus trafa serde.
Pats meeginaajis neesu. Un noteikti nemeeginaasu.

Iespeejams dzeltenie 50Hz der. Rakstiits ka no DC(zemaam frekvencee)
Trafus gan neiesaku taisiit Buus liels skaits vijumu.

Par PWM un droseleem tajos tu saproti?

----------


## kurlander

http://www.masterkit.ru/images/magazine ... _12_04.gif

da1 tl494
da2 ir4426

abas var aizstaat ar sev veelamaam
 iespeejam ka naaksies izoleet mosfetus no radiaatora (vienu plecu no otra)

----------


## marizo

aaaa, biju bišķi aizrāvies ar to 3525. Moš paskatīšos, varbūt man vēl ir kkas ievākts par TL494 un regulāciju. Ja būs, mēģināšu kkur ielikt. Žēl, ka te nevar pievienot failus  :: 
Nu ja es lietoju SG3525, tad man nekādu impulsu apvēršanu nevajag. SG3524 gan laikam bija negatīvi izejas impulsi, tur šķiet vajag apvērst. (vai lietot p-kanāla mosfetus, bet tie laikam bija dārgāki vai ar ne tik lielām strāvām-neesmu par to drošs)
Es jau arī nedomāju taisīt 50Hz trafus, pagaidām man tie netrūkst. Un lielākām jaudām arī šķiet var 220V impulsnieku taisīt.
Ar paraugu sūtīšanu vēl neesmu nodarbojies..  :: 
Ko tieši par PWM un droselēm?

----------


## marizo

nu te atkal stabilizācija:
šis pirmais liekas normāls variants:
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/marizo/t...1157150218.jpg
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/marizo/t...1157149588.gif
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/marizo/t...1157150305.gif
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/marizo/t...1157150361.gif

Kāda mikrene varētu vadīt Q3-Q6 šajā shēmā? http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/marizo/t...1157149632.gif

----------


## kurlander

nav nekaadas vajadziibas atteikties no sg3525.
Tikai mazo tranzistoru vietaa ieliec draiveeri.
 Visaam mikreneem impulsus var apveerst kaa vien vajag(nedaudz izmainot sleegumu).

PWM un droseles:
Kaa apreekjina droseli peec taisngrieza?

----------


## kurlander

http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/marizo/tl49 ... 149632.gif:
Q1,Q2 Vada jebkura mikrene TL494, SG3524/25 utt.  X kHz
Q3...Q6 vada TL494, SG3524/25 utt PWM reziijumaa
Savukaart PWM rezijumu vada sinusa generaators 50Hz

----------


## marizo

TL494 vai SG3525 var darboties arī ar 100Hz frekvenci? Man likās ka vairāk, vismaz kHz. Ja pareizi sapratu, tad 100Hz ir tā frekvence, uz kādu jāuzstāda mikrene, jo izejās šī frekvence dalās uz 2.
Mums kaut ko mācīja par LC filtriem, bet tur nebija tieši kā aprēķināt droseles induktivitāti. Manuprāt varētu būt, ka droseli var aprēķināt no formulas fo=1/(2*Pi*sqrt(L*C)) (kontūra rezonanses formula, ja pareizi atceros). Nezinu, kas tur sanāk, ja ievieto f un C.. Neesmu mēģinājis.   ::  Bet, cik saprotu, tad nepareizu droseli uztaisīt nevar, ja vien "drāte" nav pa tievu.  ::

----------


## marizo

un vēl labāk būtu, ja Q3...Q6 vadību http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/marizo/t...1157149632.gif varētu apvienot ar to, ko Mosfet vēlējās šeit http://www.tevalo.lv/forum/viewtopic.php?t=207  ::

----------


## kurlander

Baigi sarezgiiti.
Buutiibaa taa ir D klases pastiprinaataaja principaalaa sheema.
Kaa no 12V dabuut  sinusa220V. ar augstu lietderiibas koificentu.
Var siis mikrenes saakot ar 100Hz straadaa. Bet tu neesi mani sapratis.
nevis TL494 vai SG3525 darbojas ar 50Hz. bet gan mikrene kas generee sinusu (uzreiz nenosauksu)

Var uztaisiit nepareizu droseli prieksh PWMa.

----------


## marizo

Nu es atzīšos, ka tiešām nestādos priekšā, kā notiek tā līdzsprieguma pārvēršana maiņspriegumā ar 50Hz.
Ķipa viena mikrene, kas ģenerē sinusu ar 50Hz frekvenci un otra mikrene, kas šo sinusu parveido impulsos ar dažādu platumu (PWM)?

----------


## kurlander

pilniigi pareizi

----------


## kurlander

Saadi var ieguut siinusu ar lietderiibas koificentu ap 90%.
Bet gadiijumaa ja uzreiz Mosfetiem tiek dods siinus lietderiibas koificents buus ap 60%

----------


## marizo

Apmēram skaidrs. Tikai bez gatavas shēmas neko neuztaisīšu.   ::

----------


## kurlander

Bet kur palkiek radosais gars? :: 

http://u-sound.narod.ru/files/subamp_d_tl494.pdf
piemet klaat siinusa generaatoru un dariits.

Tev daudz barosanas bloku sheemas.
Ja veel ir iemet seit

----------


## marizo

Radošais gars manī mīt.. Tas jau saprotams no tā vien, ka neesu jau sen nopircis vienu UPS, kur viss jau ir gatavs- 12V DC->220V AC inverters  :: 
Šo shēmu biju jau redzējis, tikai nedomāju, ka tai var būt šāds pielietojums..   ::  
Ar tiem draiveriem viss būtu tā kā saprotams, tie saslēgti pretēji- ja out1 signāla aizpildījums tuvojas 100%, tad out2 tas tuvojas 0%. Pēc droseles tad veidojas tas sinuss.. Apmēram tā- http://www.powercontrol.pl/index.php...id=95&Itemid=2
Bet īsti neizprotu to, kā ieslēgta TL494..
Starp citu, kaut kad pasen, kad vēl nesapratu daudz no tā, ko šodien saprotu, redzēju shēmu, kur izejā nebija tieši sinuss, bet taisnstūra signāls, kura efektīvā vērtība bija 220V. Tagad to shēmu nevaru vairs atrast.
Nu man no neta ir savāktas dažādas shēmas ar SG3525, TL494 un vēl IR2153, kura šķiet tiek plašāk izmantota 220V impulsu barokļos.

----------


## kurlander

vari man uz mailu atsuutiit?

mailto:kurlander@tvnet.lv

----------


## marizo

> http://u-sound.narod.ru/files/subamp_d_tl494.pdf
> piemet klaat siinusa generaatoru un dariits.


 Var skatīties arī no otras puses- uztaisīt traki jaudīgu 315V DC->220V AC pārveidotāju pēc šīs shēmas un sanāk aptuveni 6kW uz 8Om D klases pastiprinātājs  :: 
Es tikai domāju, vai nevar to shēmu vienkāršot- kā draiverus izmantot, piem.,IR4428 (vienā izejā apvērsts impulss, otrā neapvērsts), abu draiveru ieejas slēgt kopā pie viena PWM signāla, kas ir modulēts no 0-100%? Jebšu tur nekas nevar sanākt?
Šodien apskatīju dažas UPS shēmas, tur to komponentu tik daudz, ka sāku šaubīties, vai tik vienkārši var uzbūvēt šo.
Un vispār, pēc šitādas shēmas iegūtais 50Hz sinuss nebūs pārāk kropļots, lai lietotu to kaut kur?

----------


## kurlander

kā draiverus izmantot, piem.,IR4428 NEVAR!!!!!!!!!!!!
HO pleca draiveesana pie virknee sasleegtiem mosfetiem ir specifiska. to dara caur kondensaatoru, diodi Vb un Vs.

Veel sij sheemai ir veelams uzlikt droseles izejaa. Un siinuss buus diezgan ideaals. Daudz labaak kaa 50Hz impulsu reziijumaa.

Ja izmanto divpolaaro barosanu, tad no pusheemas var ateikties( no U3 liidz Out 2 nometot).
Un lietderiibas koificents arii buus labaaks

----------


## marizo

> Es tikai domāju, vai nevar to shēmu vienkāršot- kā draiverus izmantot, piem.,IR4428 (vienā izejā apvērsts impulss, otrā neapvērsts), abu draiveru ieejas slēgt kopā pie viena PWM signāla, kas ir modulēts no 0-100%? Jebšu tur nekas nevar sanākt?


 Tfu, bļin.. šodien sapratu, ka galīgās auzās iebraucu. Tur jau sanāk, ka vienmēr vai nu viena vai otra pleca tranzistori vienmēr būs atvērti.

----------


## kurlander

Kjeeros klaat barosanas bloka filtreesanai.
Trafs  pie 12V  taisa 1,2A kropli. 
itkaa nesuudiigi?
Pagaidaam so kropli aizdzinu ar 2 diviem 22omu rezistoriem saleegtiem virknee ar 2  1uF kondikjiem.
Taa nu sanaak ka ar 15W sildu gaisu. 
Ir doma rezistorus aizstaat ar ko citu, piemeeraam ar gaismas diodeem.
Bet probleema taa ka taas eed paraak maz energijas.
Ir kaadas gaismas diodes kas eed 0,5A pie 12V. Nu vismaz 0,1A var jau 5 paraleeli sasleegt. Bet vairaak par 5 gan negribu. Savaadaak barosanas bloks paarveertiisies par ziemas sveetku egliiti.
Varbuut ir citi labi ieteikumi kur sos 15W novadiit?

----------


## kurlander

Aizdomaajos par diodeem taisngriezii:
Cik ampeeriigaam taam jaabuut, ja buus divpolaaraa +/-96V barosana
max A ko izmantos pastuuzis buus 60A.
diodeem jaabuut 200V  60A vai 30A?
Kaadas diodes ieteiktu Juus?

----------


## Delfins

nu bet skaties tabulas, kuru tev vajag..

Tā kā tur plūst maiņstrāva, tad /2.. so 30A.. ja 60A tiešām ir max

PS: kam tev 6kW jauda? moš ir vērts taisīt uz 2 trafiem?
PPS: pieslēdz Luxeon ledu (4W led, bet tas tāpat ražo siltumu diezgan)

----------


## kurlander

Luxeon ledu

Kur var dabuut? un cik maksaa?

----------


## kurlander

Nav vajadziibas peec diviem trafiem.
Serde liela pavilks taa pat

----------


## kurlander

saaku apsveert domu ledus nomainiit pret ventilaatoriem.
Ledi daargi un nezinu cik ilgs ir to kalposanas laiks.
lediem izdegot netiks sleepeeti kroplji barosanas blokaa.

Kaadas firmas ventilaatori ir viskvalitivaakie?

----------


## Delfins

ventils neko dižu nepatērē... LED-iem mūžs ir ~100.000h (ja normāla dzese, attiecās uz luxeoniem)

----------


## marizo

Beidzot iepirku Latgalītē 2000šos ferītus. Testam uztinu vienu trafiņu, bet  izejas spriegums mainījās atkarībā no slodzes. 
Tagad domāju, pēc kādas shēmas būtu labāk taisīt sprieguma stabilizāciju- ar optoizolātoru, vnk ar sprieguma dalītāju vai vēl ar kaut kādiem tranzistoriem bija shēma..
Jebšu tas būtu vienalga? 
Domāju, ka stabilizācija nepieciešama arī tādēļ, ka auto borta spriegums svārstās. Un pie zemāka sprieguma no pastiprinātāja uz TDA7294 nebūs vairs pilna jauda.

----------


## AntonsK

50Hz trafs uz HH2000? vai ko nedalasiiju?

----------


## kurlander

vai ko neizlasiiji :: 


tam spreigumam izejaa nevajadzeetu mainiities.
1) paskaties vai spriegums ieejaa nemainaas arii.
2) sitiem feriitiem max darbiibas frekvence ir ap 40kHz. optimalaa 25kHz.

----------


## marizo

Droši vien mainās arī spriegums ieejā.. Bet gribētos izejā iegūt +-32 V pie ieejas sprieguma aptuveni 11-14V.

----------


## AntonsK

nu ja jams mainaas no slodzes - tad vareetu secinaat, ka teu nevelk taa elektriibas sorce vajadziigo ajudu, un to nu nekaadi neizkompenseet ne ar kaadu regulatoru. tb -ja regulators ver valjaa gainu acleegai, bet sorces ieksheejaa R neljauj pie shaa sprieguma palielinaat straavu fiziski -tad nu nekas to nenostabilizees..

----------


## Raimonds1

Vajadzētu mazu konsultāciju. Ja ņem parastajam elektrotīklam starp fāzēm  - spriegums ir 400 volti. Tas ir tas vidējais, bet kādos momentos tas var būt lielāks. Kaadas shēmas slēgumi un tranzistori iespējami, kāds kaut ko ir būvējis? Sekundārais - 70volti .

----------


## Raimonds1

Te ir uz 30 lapām izvērsušies par invertora tipa metināmajiem, tsk rezonanses
http://www.mastercity.ru/vforum/showthr ... 497&page=3

----------


## kurlander

Raimond.
serdes atradi?

----------


## Raimonds1

Latgalītes tirgū ieejot pa kreisi malējā rindā jāmeklē Raimonds ( ne es  :: . Viņam ir. Laikam sākšu drīz konstruēt metināmo. 
tranzistori IRG4PC50U un 50W   40kHz un 150kHz
IRFPS40N50L
IRGP50B60PD1

Vispār jāizlsasa tas krievu saits viss  ::

----------


## kurlander

tevi COSMOFERITES   torodiaalaa 102mm serde neinterisee?
sliipeeti stuuri, epoksiida paarklaajums, 100kHz darbiiba.
Zudumi loti minimaali.

----------


## Raimonds1

adreses meklēju

----------


## Raimonds1

cik maxā? 
kas ar tiem zazoriem - spraugām tur tiem kanatainajiem ferītiem ir? 
te adresītes par metināmiem 

http://www.mastercity.ru/vforum/forumdisplay.php?f=24 
http://www.mastercity.ru/vforum/showthr ... 497&page=3 
http://valvolodin.narod.ru/schems/Bolshakov.html 
http://www.set.ru/srs/board/read.cgi...opic=11&from=6 
http://www.linkor.org/PDF/VD-160i.pdf 
http://www.y-u-r.narod.ru/ 
http://www.masterkit.ru/info/magshow.php?num=43 
http://www.mastercity.ru/ubb_new/for...5289&date_lo=7 
http://radioam.nm.ru/svar.html 
http://valvolodin.narod.ru/ 
http://aral-oil.narod.ru/main/svarka...svar_appar.htm 
http://aral-oil.narod.ru/main/svarka/svarka.htm 
http://set.ru/srs/board/replyform.cg...3&message=6353 
http://focus.ti.com/lit/an/slua173/slua173.pdf 
http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/wte/HER303-T3.pdf 
http://www.bms.by/products/russian_2002/in74hc.htm 
http://www.integral.by/?section_id=102 
http://www.vadne1.narod.ru/ 
http://datasheetcatalog.com 
http://www.cree.com/products/power_sample_req.asp

----------


## Raimonds1

Lasot par invertora metināmiem, atradu info, ka viens  barošanas iekārtu speciālists kā realizējamu atzīst PARALĒLU VAIRĀKU PĀRVEIDOTĀJU IZMANTOŠANU. Mazāka jauda katram - 1-3 kW, viegla komutācija, iespēja LABI REGULĒT, AIZPILDOT TUKŠĀS PLATUMU - IMPULSA REGULĀCIJAS JOSLAS. JŪSU DOMAS?

----------


## kurlander

> Lasot par invertora metināmiem, atradu info, ka viens  barošanas iekārtu speciālists kā realizējamu atzīst PARALĒLU VAIRĀKU PĀRVEIDOTĀJU IZMANTOŠANU. Mazāka jauda katram - 1-3 kW, viegla komutācija, iespēja LABI REGULĒT, AIZPILDOT TUKŠĀS PLATUMU - IMPULSA REGULĀCIJAS JOSLAS. JŪSU DOMAS?


 iemet linku, kur to lasīji

----------


## kamis

tā kā šeit ir runa par augstfrekvences pārveidotājiem 
 ::  
varētu uztaisīt barokli no 220v uz ...v
nav kāds kādu shēmu manijus  ::

----------


## kurlander

Būs jāskatās no kopju barošanas blokiem shēmu.
un jāpielāgo tavām vajadzībām.

iemetiet kādu shēmu- pielāgosim

----------


## Raimonds1

> Lasot par invertora metināmiem, atradu info, ka viens  barošanas iekārtu speciālists kā realizējamu atzīst PARALĒLU VAIRĀKU PĀRVEIDOTĀJU IZMANTOŠANU. Mazāka jauda katram - 1-3 kW, viegla komutācija, iespēja LABI REGULĒT, AIZPILDOT TUKŠĀS PLATUMU - IMPULSA REGULĀCIJAS JOSLAS. JŪSU DOMAS?
> 
> 
>  iemet linku, kur to lasīji


 VAI NU MASTERCITY, VAI SET RU TĒMĀ PAR INVERTORIEM, BET KURĀ NO 50 LAPĀM   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

CIK ATCEROS, SHĒMAS TUR NEBIJA, TIKAI TEKSTS PAR TĀDU IESPĒJU.

----------


## kamis

kas būtu domājis ka salvatā ir ferīti 
http://www.salvats.lv/main.php?catID=439&lang=lv#a439

----------


## GuntisK

Tad nu taa: man vajadzeetu impulsinieka barokli divaam TDA7294 mikraam. Impulsnieks no 220v uz +/- 35v 6A. Kaadam nav shaadas sheemas? Gribas salikt plaanu pastiprinaataaju.  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Ko sakāt par flyback transformer ferītu izmantošanu kā serdeni impulsnieka trafam? No sešiem flybackiem sanāk seši serdeņi un no viņiem -tāds kā Sh (kirilica)serdenis. Jeb tomēr ir kādi ierobežojumi?

----------


## ezis666

tām serdēm ir viena kāja īsāka, tā ka ne visur derēs gaisa sprauga.
Ja Tu domā no kineskopu barošanām ne krievu

----------


## GuntisK

Nē-domāju tieši krievu.  ::  Precīzāk no 3šās paaudzes teļļukiem.Runā ka no TBC-110 arī der, bet ar ferīta marku 2000HMC.

----------


## GuntisK

Tātad teorētiski arī tie no TBCiem arī der? Kurš kaut ko tādu ir mēģinājis?
Un vēl.... Kāpēc rūpnieciskajos DC/DC pārveidotājos (piem. autopastiprinātājos) uz ferīta toriem ir līdzīgs primārā un sekundārā tinumu skaits? Atšķiras viņi max uz 2-3 tinumiem.  ::  Tāds paradokss-ieejā 12v, izejā-40v, bet kā vienam, tā otram spriegumam tinumu skaits ir vienāds.  ::  Mikrene- tā pati TL494.

----------


## karloslv

manuprāt tie tori jau nestrādā kā transformatori, bet kā sapārotas induktivitātes. kad primārai atslēdz strāvu, tā grib turpināt plūst arī sekundārajā. bet, ja godīgi, tad īsti nezinu.

----------


## ezis666

kā trafi strādā.Man bija 2x4 vijumi pr. un 2x20vij.sec., to visu dzenāja pa 2gab uz katru pusi IRFP 064 un vadīja SG3525ar 2 atkārtotājiem uz BD139/140, un izejas spriegums +/-65V tika kontrolēts ar stabilitronu caur optronu, t.i. kad U=>60V, tad SG3525 nevirina vairs Mosfetus.Tam visam bija uzkārts 2x300W pastūzis.Viss pasākums tērēja ~80A pie pilnas jaudas

Diemžēl to neturēja ģenerators un nebija vajadzības arī pēc tādas jaudas

----------


## Raimonds1

http://mamma.com/Mamma?utfout=1&qtype=0 ... 2%A0%C2%A0

Kāds ir lietojis šādus - pieredze??

----------


## Raimonds1

Ienāca prātā tā doma par to pārveidotaju rezonansē.

tātad -  ir taisnstūra impulsu ģenerators ar ieregulētu smuku pauziti starp abiem on/off, lai nav tā, ka kādu brīdi abi ir on.
Tad ar 4 tranzistoriem tilta shēmā caur induktivitates spoli tiek barots trafs. 

Ir kaut kāda sistēma, kas vienu brīdi padod mazāku frekvenci citu - lielāku un saprot, kad notiek tuvošanās rezonansei.

Slodze, protams, visu laiku mainās, tā kā to pētījumu tā shēma veic 10 reizes sekundē.

Shēma nemitigi meklē rezonansi un vēl pamanās regulēt jaudu, laiku pa laikam izslēdzot pāris impulsus.

kā to dabūt gatavu  ::

----------


## Mosfet

Priekš kam tilts pietiek ar pustiltu, ja vienīgi jauda  nav virs 5KW. A kur paliek tāvā pasaciņā C?
Nu iesākumā var ņemt L6598 un uz priekšu , ja ir pieredze impulsnieku būvē . Rezonansnieki lōti mīl PFC .Var vienkāršāk lietot kvazirezonansi. Viss atkarīgs no vajadzības.

----------


## Raimonds1

Un vēl vajag, lai uztur konstantu, iestādītu strāvu sekundāraja ķēdē   ::

----------


## Mosfet

Tas viss ir nopietni vai tikai pasaku līmenis? Metināmais?

----------


## Raimonds1

Pusnopietni  ::   metināmais

ka ir, ja tā viena drosele virknē nemaz nav drosele, bet otrs trafinš, kurs var tik salaists uz īso primārajā tad, kad savu strāvas ierobežošanas funkciju ir veicis un savu jaudas daļu sekundārajai ķedei atdevis?

----------


## GuntisK

Pieklusuši šai topikā...   ::  
Vakar nolēmu paeksperimentēt ar TL594 mikroshēmu (TL494 analogs ar jaudīgāku izeju). Vispirms jau "paspēlējos" ar maketu. Tad tika nolemts uztaisīt DC-to-DC pārveidotāju, tiesa nedaudz vienkāršotu. Pa pusotru stundu tika radīta plates topoloģija (iespējams dažās vietās nav visai pareizi, bet es centos...) un divu stundu laikā bija gatava pati plate.  Salodēju TL594 un tai apkārtesošās detaļas, pārbaudīju-strādā!   ::  Salodēju arī mosfetus, trafu, diodu tiltiņu, kondensatorus izejā (attēlā bez tiem).Brīvgaitā tik kādi 60mA patērē. Izejā aptuveni +/- 32v. Darbojas smuki tā konstrukcija-pašam prieks. Reizē arī pieredze uzkrāta.  ::

----------


## marisviens

Kaaada jauda (straava) nonjemama saglabaajot +/-35V?

----------


## GuntisK

Mani mērījumi uzrādīja 2,8A.Slikti ir tas ka es uzreiz neuzliku stabilizācijas ķēdes- tā ka spriegums nedaudz "peld" zem slodzes.  Jāteic gan, ka šis ir vairāk kā eksperiments bija domāts- kjip vai sanāks? Sanāca. Izejā neesmu izlicis droseles- tās būs uz pārejas plates. Tuvākajā laikā mēģināšu slēgt klāt pastiprinātāju klāt.

----------


## marisviens

Kad straava bija 2.8A, liidzstraavas voltmetrs cik raada? Cik liela ir mainjstraavas komponente?

----------


## GuntisK

Es šo impulsnieku pārbaudīju uz diezgan pavāja barošanas bloka (2,5A max noslodze). Labāki rezultāti ir ar akumulatoru. Iepriekšējos postus esmu palabojis. Pēc vakardienas pāris stundu testa tika iegūti citi rezultāti (lietojiet labus mēraparātus!). Strāva brīvgaitā -nemainīga- 60mA. Izejas spriegums- konstants 31,5v abos kanālos.  Kad strāva 2,8A spriegums nosēst par 3v- tātad izejā ir ap 28V. Bet lūdzu! Ņemiet vērā, ka tur nav stabilizācijas.

----------


## ezis666

Pamēģini labāk uztaisīt uz +/-60V@10A, tur es saskāros ar lielām problēmām ar stabilu spriegumu, par spīti stabilizācijai.

----------


## GuntisK

ezis666 - cik ļoti spriegums "peldēja"?

----------


## ezis666

~10-15v katrā pusē, un palika ļoti svarīgi, kā un kur stāv vadi, tinumi, ka arī intensīvi karsa ieejas filtra kondensatori, īpaši pie pilnas jaudas,, un no kārtīga akumulatora

----------


## Mosfet

Kāda it tava pārveidotāja topoloģija un tehniskie dati ( frekvence, ferīts).?
Man pie kopējas jaudas ap 1kw ( no 24V uz 310V ) darba frekvence 85 khz nekad tādas lietas nēesmu novērojis.
Izejas kondensatori karst pārsvarā ja nav izejas drosele(arī pareizi aprēķināta) un tiem ir liels ESR( ja diodes nav lēnas)

----------


## ezis666

vairs jau riktīgi labi neatceros, tagad daudz vienkāršāka barošana autiņā, bet karsa nevis izejošie  filtra kondensatori, bet gan ienākošais.F bija kādi 60kHz, 3000HM ferīta gredzeni, 3 kopā, push-pull, SG3525 PWM,izejā 2 atkātrotāji, 2x3 IRFP064 kā atslēgas

----------


## sharps

> kas būtu domājis ka salvatā ir ferīti 
> http://www.salvats.lv/main.php?catID=439&lang=lv#a439


 varbuut kaads var ieteikt no shiis teemas, kur iegaadaaties feriita gredzenus 3E25? Salvats saka ka neesot un pasuutiit ar negrasaas.
varbuut varat ieteikt kaadu analogjiska materiaala feriitu? 3F3 arii shiem neesot.

----------


## dertam2

http://320volt.com/oto-anfileri-icin-sm ... -70w-1000w
http://320volt.com/tl494-ile-2x32-volt- ... me-devresi
http://320volt.com/200-600w-dc-dc-konvertor

----------

